
On March 10, I received a letter from John De Goes - davidgerard
http://amar47shah.github.io/posts/2016-03-28-lambdaconf-yarvin.html
======
13thLetter
There is an astonishing amount of self-importance going on in essays like
this. People who believe they are striking a blow against fascism by not
attending a functional programming conference that an obscure former blogger
is going to as well -- this sort of fantasy is quite reminiscent of the sort
of online gun-rights slacktivists who picture themselves fighting off armies
of looters or government troops with their personal arsenal.

Make no mistake, in an actual fascist regime people like this would be the
first to knuckle under.

